
Baseless conspiracies attempting to turn Bill Gates into the pandemic's villain - LogicRiver
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanhatesthis/coronavirus-bill-gates-conspiracy-theories
======
lowdose
I think Bill Gates initiatives in Africa are very misunderstood. Women in
Africa are still treated worsts than women in the developed world 150 years
ago. They get on average 7 children in some parts. There are 200 million women
living that experienced female genital mutilation and 600 million women were
married before the age of 18.

Medication like Depo-Provera are offered in a liquid form and work as a
contraceptive for 3 months. Pfizer has agreed to deliver this medication for
at least 8 years for cent on the dollar.

Abortion is still illegal in 145 countries. With a contraceptive available
less unsafe abortions are induced. Less unwanted children are born and women
are able to plan their family.

In the developing world 5.475.000 children die per year to a lack of financial
resources.

300.000 women die per year of preventable causes related to child birth.

Contraceptives are the best invention we have to create a more equal relation
between men and women. 240 million women around the world have an unmet need
for contraceptives. And Bill Gates is trying to supply these women with a
better solution and at least a choice.

------
vmurthy
"Good science leads to useful insights. And good science is the cure for bad
science.

On the other hand, there are no good conspiracy theories, because they are
attractive precisely because they’re unproven, imprecise and non-falsifiable.
They’re not actually theories at all. They use confusion to create a sense of
comfort and control when it’s in short supply " [0]

[0] [https://seths.blog/2020/05/but-what-if-it-
works-3/](https://seths.blog/2020/05/but-what-if-it-works-3/)

------
acqq
And deep in the text is the explanation how it _really_ spread:

"A Facebook spokesperson told BuzzFeed News" ... " _we are working_ to remove
these types of groups _from the recommendations we show_ people."

That means to me, Facebook algorithms _recommended_ that material to other
users for years and especially during the last months! And they are still
"working to remove." Damn.

Where clicks and "user engagement" are the most important metrics, who cares
about the negative impact to the society.

------
amai
These stories are an attempt of Jeff Bezos to distract from the fact that he
is profiting the most from the corona pandemic. It's the richest man in the
world against the second richest man in the world. ;-)

------
executive
Bill Gates brought this on himself by livestreaming his rich, college dropout
medical expert fantasy lifestyle - similar to Martin Shkreli.

